# ICloud Drive pour quoi faire ?



## Rollmops (2 Février 2018)

Bonsoir à tous 


Je ne comprends pas bien l'utilité d' Icloud Drive.


Il suffit de taper Icloud.com et on accède à son stockage Icloud.


Je pose la question car il pèse des tonnes sur mon Pc (385 Mo !) et j’ai besoin de place sur mon disque dur.


Puis-je donc le désintaller de mon Pc sans générer de problème avec mon stockage Icloud ?


Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
iCloud est une synchronisation entre les divers iBidules.
iCloud Drive l' espace de stockage d'iCloud.
Si tu veux créer des dossiers en ligne et éventuellement sauvegarder des documents, tu utilises forcement iCloud Drive qui apparaît de fait dans iCloud puisqu'il est l'espace de stockage.
Si tu supprimes ce qui est  dans iCloud Drive, tu les supprimes d'iCloud mais tu n'as plus de  documents en ligne (c'est le même principe avec l'application Dropbox par exemple de manière à conserver l'accès à tes documents hors internet).
Si tu veux libérer de la place, va dans preferences système, iCloud, iCloud Drive puis options et coche "optimiser le stockage" . 
Le système libérera de la place à la demande en privilégiant le stockage en ligne  au détriment de l'accès hors ligne de tes documents les moins utilisés stockés sur iCloud Drive


----------



## Rollmops (2 Février 2018)

Merci 

Avant j’avais ICloud Drive sur mon Ipad seulement, pas sur mon PC et il n'y avait pas de problème.

Es-tu sûr que je ne peux le supprimes de mon Pc ?


----------



## Madame Mim (2 Février 2018)

Je pose la question car il pèse des tonnes sur mon Pc (385 Mo !) et j’ai besoin de place sur mon disque dur.

Des tonnes? 385 Mo?!?!? Et cela m’étonnerait que tu veuilles dire Go donc si c’est bien des Mo c'est du rien du tout, c'est pas en éliminant cela que tu vas récupérer de la place!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Février 2018)

Que veux dire supprimer ? 
- Effacer les dossiers ou fichiers  d'iCloud Drive, dans ce cas non, car tu perds tout
- Désactiver iCloud sur le Mac (un PC, je ne sais pas mais je suppose que c'est également possible) , oui bien sûr. Si tu veux travailler sur tes fichiers tu te connecteras sur iCloud.com pour les récupérer, c'est moins fluide mais possible.
Si tu as vraiment 345 Go, parce que si c'est 345 Mo ...


----------

